# USAF G-Training



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 22, 2006)

This is great!!!!!!!

G Force Training For Pilots - BREAK.com


----------



## Maestro (Aug 22, 2006)

I saw something similar in a National Geographic documentary on the US fighter pilots.

They said that the ones that could resist the more Gs were (generally) smaller pilots because their heart was closer to their head than tall pilots... Being 6'1" and 160 pounds, I think I would end up as an helicopter pilot !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 22, 2006)




----------

